# 8-bit Hip-Hop beats



## Fellow (May 20, 2010)

I thought that I should share this, there's this guy named "Samiyam", he makes Hip-Hop beats out of old Nintendo games, I thought it was interesting.


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2010)

Hah I like this stuff


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2010)

Ooof. That's almost good. Every single one of them is just off a beat slightly. There's no structure to what he's putting together. There's almost a beat, then he throws something else in place, and bam, it's all off.

It's lacking the flow.

Ok, listening to the last one you listed, and that one is ok... but there's not a lot to it.

I'd throw it into the "meh" area of "good/bad."


----------



## Fellow (May 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ooof. That's almost good. Every single one of them is just off a beat slightly. There's no structure to what he's putting together. There's almost a beat, then he throws something else in place, and bam, it's all off.
> 
> It's lacking the flow.
> 
> ...



I find your response very interesting, in fact, it's a perfect interpretation. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gotchapt (May 21, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Fellow said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to add that i like the direction he's going. I can hear it. With some work (a bit more structure) that shit will be hot. (i just need to be able to bounce my head to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## blainy (May 25, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ooof. That's almost good. Every single one of them is just off a beat slightly. There's no structure to what he's putting together. There's almost a beat, then he throws something else in place, and bam, it's all off.
> 
> It's lacking the flow.
> 
> ...





you never heard of glitch-hop then????? glitchin' is bitchin'....its good stuff, you just gotta open your mind to it...


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## WildWon (May 27, 2010)

blainy said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with Glitch-hop. This is 8-bit hip hop. He hasn't glitched anything. And with the "hip-hop" tag, it should have a solid head-bob beat. 

PS- i've done my fair share of glitch-tracking a few years back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no need to "open my mind to it"


----------



## Fellow (Aug 30, 2010)

More.

http://www.moovmnt.com/wp-content/uploads/...hateme-1000.jpg


----------



## BionicC (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Aug 31, 2010)

I only listened to Fireball and it sounded like a 5-10 sec loop of the same tune with some "beat" tacked on to it, the tune itself reminded me of Ninja Gaiden (did I get that right ?).


----------

